# Brake upgrade



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

tax money coming in. the the goat is due a brake job cuz of the shaking/pulsing of the wheel. I dont want to just get the rotors turned and new stock pads. I want to get NEW rotors and better pads that bite better than stock. I would like to get some good rotors (drilled/vented/sloted in the front and sloted in the back) and some great pads all around. What do you guys suggest and what may be the price of them?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Hey G good to see you back, I use EBC Brakes on some of my service trucks that were eating OEM brake pads. Try the yellowstuff pads and the drilled slotted rotors.

BTW, How's the wife?


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

05GTO said:


> Hey G good to see you back, I use EBC Brakes on some of my service trucks that were eating OEM brake pads. Try the yellowstuff pads and the drilled slotted rotors.
> 
> BTW, How's the wife?


good to be back. its been a hell of a 2009. 2010 can only get better. the wife and son is doing great. My son had 5 or 6 operations the wife is Cancer free from what the doc are saying and I am about 3 weeks of getting my job back. been off work since March 4th 2009. I see i lost my super mod stat. but i do understand that


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Maryland Speed has a flippin' sweet deal going on right now for DBA rotors & Hawk pads.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

05GTO said:


> Hey G good to see you back, I use EBC Brakes on some of my service trucks that were eating OEM brake pads. Try the yellowstuff pads and the drilled slotted rotors.
> 
> BTW, How's the wife?


Do you use EBC rotors too? I'm currently using Yellowstuff pads and love these things, work very well on the track(road course) and canyon runs. They have alittle more dust than stock.


EEZ GOAT said:


> good to be back. its been a hell of a 2009. 2010 can only get better. the wife and son is doing great. My son had 5 or 6 operations the wife is Cancer free from what the doc are saying and I am about 3 weeks of getting my job back. been off work since March 4th 2009. I see i lost my super mod stat. but i do understand that


Thats good to hear.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm running DBA 4000XS rotors. I had Hawk HPS pads but I cracked them a few times and now I'm running EBC red pads with much better results. Much less brake dust from them.

I'm also an 04 and I stop on a dime, I could only emagine the 05/06 with bigger rotors being even better.

Def check Maryland Speed for good prices.

FYI the stock pads cost the same as better aftermarket stuff


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Great news about the wife and kid. Glad to see you back. :cheers


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

thx for the info. kept them coming


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Hey EEZ glad to hear good news coming from you! Welcome back!


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

jpalamar said:


> I'm also an 04 and I stop on a dime, I could only emagine the 05/06 with bigger rotors being even better.


Yeup, thats why I went with the 06 brakes, and threw in some steel braded lines.


----------

